# Lighting for under a deck



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Have you tried your local supply houses?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

How bright do the customer want it under the deck and how tall from the ground level to the bottom of the deck ?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I would talk him in to Lotus Lights.


----------

